# Precista German clock



## Russell007 (Feb 1, 2020)

Hi guys can anyone tell me if these clocks hold any value i have came across one in a house clearance it's very heavy and must Weigh 13kg or so it's gold in colour with made in west Germany on the dial. I will try to upload some pictures, any help would be great


----------



## Russell007 (Feb 1, 2020)

https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/XjXaEkJswlfebXqY/precista-west-germany-mantle-clock-antique


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I was gobsmacked at the price being asked for that clock and I am surprised it weighs as much as 13kg, although from the rear view, it does look as if it has been made from solid "concrete." To me personally, the clock is an ugly thing for which I wouldn't give houseroom.


----------



## Russell007 (Feb 1, 2020)

I have no idea if the clock is worth anything. I was hoping someone on here could shed some light on it. I have now put it in a auction will sell to the highest bidder, if there is one. Lol


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Russell007 said:


> Hi guys can anyone tell me if these clocks hold any value i have came across one in a house clearance it's very heavy and must Weigh 13kg or so it's gold in colour with made in west Germany on the dial. I will try to upload some pictures, any help would be great


 There's a lot of Precista clocks if you search in Google Images and avoid the watches, which are by an English company and entirely separate. I'm not convinced the clocks are as old as auctions try to make out, they look to me like relatively modern mechanisms put into vintage ornaments, which maybe originally did hold a genuine old clock. For example


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

It reminds me of the renovation work by a certain Nun - no offence intended and welcome to the forum.


----------

